# Help Identifying Dropping



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Looks like rat poop to me. I guess if you really wanted to know if it is food or pellets you could do a taste test, but I would not recommend that.

Put out some traps or bait stations and see what happens.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Google mouse droppings to compare. Looks like it to me. If you leave food crumbs around, anywhere in the house, you are essentially inviting them.


----------



## grkmafiosos01 (Jun 12, 2018)

ZTMAN said:


> Looks like rat poop to me. I guess if you really wanted to know if it is food or pellets you could do a taste test, but I would not recommend that.
> 
> Put out some traps or bait stations and see what happens.


Is there any other way of knowing for sure if it is or is not rat poop. I have looked in the pantry, behind the fridge, the lazy susan, the cabinets, closets, on all the counters etc. and I have not found another "pellet". 

Is there any other way of determining if its in fact poop or not, I really want to convince myself that its just burnt food from my breakfast burrito I toasted two days ago


----------



## grkmafiosos01 (Jun 12, 2018)

Yodaman said:


> Google mouse droppings to compare. Looks like it to me. If you leave food crumbs around, anywhere in the house, you are essentially inviting them.


Well thats essentially the thing, there is nothing around for them to eat, I keep a very clean place. My wife is a clean freak and is constantly cleaning and keeps everything very spotless besides from me not washing out the toaster oven tray that has some burnt food from me theres essentially no crumbs or anything.

If it is a rat should I be worried? We have two children , 18 months and 8 months. We live in an area that does not have rodent problems, I have been living in this house for 2 years now with no problems and lived two block away for the majority of my life without any mice/rats ever spotted. 

I crushed one of the "poops" in a ziplock to see maybe if I could find out if it was in fact just burnt food since the "poops" should have pointy edges for the most part from what I have read and these are round. They crush like I would expect burnt crumbs would, sort of like disinigrate, they dont have any "smell" to them


----------



## grkmafiosos01 (Jun 12, 2018)

ZTMAN said:


> Looks like rat poop to me. I guess if you really wanted to know if it is food or pellets you could do a taste test, but I would not recommend that.
> 
> Put out some traps or bait stations and see what happens.


What kind of traps would you suggest, and what should I use for bait in the traps


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Bait traps are a one stop shop. Buy them and put them out, bait already included.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N6O3IB...t=&hvlocphy=9006587&hvtargid=pla-310328249657

For mice, I use the no touch traps. Don't think they make those for rats, just the spring traps. Since you have little ones running around, I would not use rat spring traps because they can hurt you.

If the three little nuggets powdered when crushed, it is probably burnt food. If you do have rats or mice, you will see additional evidence. Look under the sink, inside snack drawers etc.


----------



## grkmafiosos01 (Jun 12, 2018)

ZTMAN said:


> Bait traps are a one stop shop. Buy them and put them out, bait already included.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N6O3IB...t=&hvlocphy=9006587&hvtargid=pla-310328249657
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info,

The nuggest just turn to powder when crushed, I let one soak in water and it still crushed to ash. I will get some traps just to be on the safe side.

Haven checked everywhere, under the sink, cabinets etc, there are no droppings anyway and I think its weird if there are only these 3 nuggets visible, literally tore apart my kitchen/closets/bathrooms/basement and have not found a single sign of anything


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Fingers crossed but those look like mouse droppings to me. Possibly the heat from the toaster oven dried them out. Regardless, peace of mind comes from a definite conclusion.

In the real world we should all have a trap or bait w/o trap out somewhere. Bait without the trap is safe and tells you if a critter arrives. As for only finding 3 and nowhere else, that is common as mice and rats will do their business 90% of the time in a selected location, nasty.

First problem is determining IF you have critters and that can be small pieces of food, like dry dog food, left in specific places. I like to use several types of bait to see which one they like. I know, this is leaving food exposed but if they are inside the house they will find something, like eating through a cereal box, or digging through the trash. Once you are certain you have a critter then we move on to identifying and eliminating. Along the way its entrance point needs to be located and sealed.

Bud

Added note, sometimes the critters are inside just for the shelter and come and go from the house for food and water.


----------



## RichHagen (Jun 20, 2018)

They appear consistent with rodent droppings, but given the location and the fact that they crushed to powder, which rodent droppings often do not, I am in no way certain. I would consider some inexpensive traps, I use the snap traps in a trap box with holes in both ends and the bait in the middle. Mice tend to love tootsie rolls and that chocolate taffy odor draws them in, I usually smoosh one in the center of the box, and set up the box along a perimeter wall where I think they are likely to travel. if there are any around, they will usually be drawn in and caught.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

They could have been carried in on the burrito, sorry to say, then been cooked.



I *never* say this, but with little ones, traps to check if you do have rodents, sound like a good idea.


----------

